# LED turn signal...help~!



## Castilano (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok I just got some LED turn signal bulbs(1157) for my 200sxse 98....I also got 2 25 OHM 25 watt resistors for each bulb...I hooked up one and it lights up but when I hit the flasher it blinks really fast.........what do I do? i have it hooked up to the power n the neg.....does it have to be hooked up to the negative n the other wire....which I think it controlls the blinker....Anyone know please help me out....Thankyou very much!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you need to add a resistor to them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

eBay: 2 LED TURN SIGNAL BLINKER LOAD RESISTORS 7443 3157 1157 (item 160079306642 end time Feb-03-07 16:35:09 PST)


----------



## Castilano (Dec 4, 2005)

I just bought load resistors 6ohm 50 watt off of SUPER BRIGHT LEDS home I actually got the wrong load resistor the first time.... 25 ohm 25 watt. Does it matter how many LEDS are in the turn signal when usin the 6 ohm 50 watt load resistor? Cause I got the 24 wide angle turn signals.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

either that or you can get an electronic flasher from Autozone or Advance Auto


----------

